# [gelöst] Kernel-Update WLAN weg

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

mal wieder ich und mal wieder mein WLAN... Nachdem das Problem mit dem Compiler gelöst war, habe ich dann mal weiter mein System aktualisieren wollen. Also ein Kernel-Update gemacht. Dabei ein "make oldconfig" versucht (mein erstes Mal :-D) und soweit auch ganz zu Frieden gewesen. Kernel und Module fertig gebaut, "make modules_install" ausgeführt, den Kernel in die GRUB-Liste geschrieben und gestartet. Beim Booten gemerkt, dass da noch ein paar Module neu gebaut werden müssten (verwende tp_smapi aus portage). Das neu gebaut und wieder neu gestartet und gut war. Beim Booten erstmal keine Probleme.

Aber normalerweise fängt beim Anmelden (KDE) die WLAN-LED an zu leuchten. Tut sie mit dem neuen Kernel 2.6.33 nicht. Dabei habe ich absolut nichts an den Einstellungen für mein WLAN geändert. Mal auf Verdacht solche Sachen ausprobiert wie dbus neu bauen, networkmanager neu bauen und microcode nochmal installieren. Hat aber leider alles nichts geholfen. Mit dem alten Kernel komme ich noch problemlos ins Internet (der ist nur irgendwie erstaunlich langsam, hab ich schon damals direkt nach dem letzten Update gedacht), aber mit dem neuen bleibt sowohl die LED dunkel, als auch bekomme ich sonst keine Verbindung. Der Treiber für mein WLAN ist fest im Kernel eingebaut, also es kann eigentlich nicht sein, dass er einfach nicht mehr geladen wird oder sowas.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## cyril_sneer

Mit "make modules_install" werden doch (glaub ich) nur die Module neu installiert, nicht der Kernel selbst. Dafür brauchts ein "make install" oder "make all install". Kann es sein, dass du den Kernel mit eingebautem Treiber nicht installiert hast, dafür einen ohne den Treiber laufen lässt und durch das "make modules_install" es auch diesen Treiber nciht als Modul gibt? Mit anderen Worten: hilft vielleicht ein "make &&  make all install" ?

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

also ich habe zuerst ein "make oldconfig" gemacht, dabei nichts an den WLAN-Einstellungen geändert und den Kernel gebaut. Mit einem "make modules_install" die neu kompilierten Module an die richtigen Stellen gebracht und dann den Kernel, wie im Handbuch beschrieben, nach /boot kopiert und bei GRUB eingetragen. Danach habe ich dann noch tp_smapi mit emerge neu gebaut und fertig. Mehr war bisher bei den anderen Kerneln auch nich nötig.

Trotzdem danke,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Klaus Meier

Was sagt dmesg?

----------

## schmutzfinger

Für externe Module gibt es einen kleinen Helfer mit dem Namen sys-kernel/module-rebuild. In deinem Fall ist es nur ein Modul und noch recht einfach zu merken. Ich hatte früher 4 oder 5 externe Module, die ich mir in einer Liste aufgeschrieben hatte. Damals waren thinkpad_acpi, Intel WLAN und KVM noch nicht im Kern. Vor allem wenn man mehrere Rechner mit verschiedenen externen Modulen hat ist es sehr praktisch wenn man einfach nur

```

# module-rebuild rebuild

```

wissen muss.

Zu deinem WLAN Problem .. Ist das Modul überhaupt geladen?

```

# lsmod

# modprobe iwlxxxx

# dmesg

```

----------

## cyril_sneer

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> Zu deinem WLAN Problem .. Ist das Modul überhaupt geladen?

 Soll ja eben nicht als Modul sein, sondern fest. Deswegen ja auch mein falscher Verdacht, dass der neu erstellte Kernel nicht nach /boot gegangen ist, dort also ein Kernel ohne eingebauten Treiber liegt, und durch "make modules_install" das Modul, welches jetzt laut config im Kernel ist, entfernt wurde. Eine Idee noch: vielleicht wurde der Kernel mehr als einmal, in unterschiedlichen Konfigurationen, nach /boot kopiert, aber beim letzten mal war die Boot-Partition nicht nach /boot gemountet sodass Grub einen anderen Kernel findet, da der richtige ja bei gemounteter Boot-Partition "überdeckt" würde.

----------

## BlueSkyDriver

Hi,

ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit dem 2.6.33 Kernel.

Gelöst habe ich es durch das Aktivieren von 

```

Networking support

--> Wireless

   --> [*] cfg80211 wireless extensions compatibility

```

saludos

andreas

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo nochmal,

das mit dem Modul hat sich, wie bereits gesagt, dadurch erledigt, dass ich den Treiber fest eingebaut habe.

@Klaus: dmesg von wann? Schließlich wird scheinbar nie ein WLAN gestartet.

@BlueSkyDriver: Weißt Du, was die Einstellung bedeuten soll? Ich probier's mal aus.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

P.S.: Gerade mal mit der zusätzlichen Einstellung im Kernel probiert und funktioniert. Kann mir jemand sagen, was das sein soll? Die Einstellung war ja vorher gar nicht im Kernel drin und da ging es doch auch.

----------

